# After Many Months Of Looking



## camsgt (Jan 2, 2014)

Spent several months waiting for a good deal to come up on a truck,i gave up.All that i ever found were trucks with 120+ thousand miles for 18+ thousand dollars.All i wanted was an f-150 4x4 with extended cab for some regular driving and plowing my 300' driveway in U.P. Mi.
So i settle on a 2011 f-150 with the 5.0 4x4 supercab,with only 19k miles.Nice truck,i really like it a lot.
So now i am trying to research plows and i see i can't put a plow on this truck?!?! Seriously?There has never been a work around? 
I wanted the snowdogg md75 for it's light weight....did i just really waste 25 thousand dollars on a truck i cant even plow my driveway with?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ford says no plow cause on electric power steering. With that being said, their are a few posts with plows mounted and good reports. Do a seach here for them.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

guess you should have checked before signing your name....
that said, I would look for a poly plow to keep the weight down....


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice truck. Be careful as a commercial use truck-but as a personal use truck should be fine. I would be looking at a Sno-way 26 series with the down pressure. Would give you good scraping, but light on the front end and steering.


----------



## camsgt (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks,i did find a few posts on the snow-way,thought these would be novelty plows.I don't want the plow hanging on there all the time.Like i said,this is just for my drive,l wanted something that was easy off/on like the snowdogg.I will look more closely.
Seen someone say on a youtube video,he had hooked up an extra battery but he didn't give details...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Snoway is not a novelty plow. They make an excellent product and they work on Fords with the electronic steering. The only problem you may run into is dealer support. Even with few dealers if you're only doing your own driveway your chances of breaking down are much fewer. Look into them, good plows.

And by the way, I own a Snowdogg, and love it, but it's mounting system sucks compared to the other manufacturers.


----------



## camsgt (Jan 2, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1787802 said:


> Snoway is not a novelty plow. They make an excellent product and they work on Fords with the electronic steering. The only problem you may run into is dealer support. Even with few dealers if you're only doing your own driveway your chances of breaking down are much fewer. Look into them, good plows.
> 
> And by the way, I own a Snowdogg, and love it, but it's mounting system sucks compared to the other manufacturers.


Thank you for the info,i found a couple local snow-way dealers and am going to go talk to them this weekend.I find it odd that no other manufacturers have come out with some kind of work around after 3 years.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Isn't a a 5.0 normal steering box? 3.5 is electric


----------



## cartec01 (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you look at pull plows?


----------



## camsgt (Jan 2, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1787847 said:


> Isn't a a 5.0 normal steering box? 3.5 is electric


 Electric power steering will be standard fitment on all 2011 F-150s equipped with the 3.7-liter V6; the Ecoboost twin-turbo and 5.0 V8; but specialty rigs, like the SVT Raptor and recently introduced Harley Davidson (both powered by the larger 6.2-liter V8), will continue to use hydraulic power steering.


----------



## Northwind (Feb 15, 2014)

Unless your in part of the U.P. that doesn't get as much snow as the snow belts, you might want a v plow for a 300' drive or a good sized blower.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

camsgt;1787883 said:


> Electric power steering will be standard fitment on all 2011 F-150s equipped with the 3.7-liter V6; the Ecoboost twin-turbo and 5.0 V8; but specialty rigs, like the SVT Raptor and recently introduced Harley Davidson (both powered by the larger 6.2-liter V8), will continue to use hydraulic power steering.


Weird it use to be just the 3.5 I thought


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

camsgt;1787837 said:


> Thank you for the info,i found a couple local snow-way dealers and am going to go talk to them this weekend.I find it odd that no other manufacturers have come out with some kind of work around after 3 years.


There has been no "work around" because it's a 1/2 ton. Not enough call for it on 1/2 tons.


----------



## cartec01 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, my bad. I had never heard of the f150 problem before and assumed it was a weight issue but I see I see it's an electrical issue. Some reports of the sno-ways being good on 2011 f150's. Seems to me, for a 300' drive, you could have a battery dedicated to the plow. I think it would go a long time between charges for just that....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

No it won't last long at all

It's not a weight issue it's the amp draw. Supposedly the electronic steering boxes are very specific on the amps they need. And most plows screw that up


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

It's been a few years since I researched this but back when I was looking, if you wanted an extended, bonus or crew cab, you had to step up to the 2500 for it to be rated for a plow. The extended chassis due to the bigger cab was the reason. The 2500s and up have beefier frame rails and can take the pounding. Bear in mind that the ratings take into account worst case scenarios. Likely a homeowner could get away with a 1500 but I decided to step up to the 2500 with a bonus cab and full sized bed. It was a plowing beast but soon learned the turn radius sucked for residential plowing...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

MrBigStuff;1789412 said:


> It's been a few years since I researched this but back when I was looking, if you wanted an extended, bonus or crew cab, you had to step up to the 2500 for it to be rated for a plow. The extended chassis due to the bigger cab was the reason. The 2500s and up have beefier frame rails and can take the pounding. Bear in mind that the ratings take into account worst case scenarios. Likely a homeowner could get away with a 1500 but I decided to step up to the 2500 with a bonus cab and full sized bed. It was a plowing beast but soon learned the turn radius sucked for residential plowing...


Did you read the thread?

Doesn't have anything to do with frame or weight. It's electric steering. The plow they say draws too many amps and will mess up the steering


----------

